# To ALL the newer members



## t-bone tim (Jan 4, 2008)

ALL I can say is wow is there alot of new members joining lately/daily ...far too many to catch up on ... just wanted to say WELCOME to SMF, and a great big HELLO from a Canadian friend / neighbour ....glad you all joined us ,this is a great site to learn form each other so jump in and have fun and enjoy .


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I must agree, the membership is increasing at a fast pace, so ......  







 Welcome to the SMF


----------

